# Chicken Killer



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

I found a German Sheperd wandering on a state highway, over the next month I did not find any lost dog anocments about her. Since bringing her home she has killed my last free range chicken and at least one rabbit that has got out of the colony. My question to you is; when tying the dead bird or rabbit around her neck, do you tie it tight to her neck or loose so the bird drags the ground like a tire would?

Thanks


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

It wont do anything but stink.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Tie it up tight, preferably to an electronic collar, and then only release her near chickens or rabbits when you can observe her and hit the button when she tries to mess with them. And you don't really need the dead chicken to do this. It just stinks, dogs will seek out things that smell just like that and roll in it for perfume


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

barnbilder said:


> only release her near chickens or rabbits when you can observe her and hit the button when she tries to mess with them.


This is what I have been doing but without the shock collar. I have been shocked to many times, I am not going to do that to my dog.


----------



## Jreed (Dec 24, 2014)

Studhauler said:


> This is what I have been doing but without the shock collar. I have been shocked to many times, I am not going to do that to my dog.


the new shock collars have so many levels of stim it is not anything like being shocked. the old ones were like tasers now they have them with 100 levels and you can stim the dog with zero pain.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

The road to where is paved with good intentions?

Get rid of the dog, problem solved. It's ridiculous to bring home a stray, especially one of this breed and expect things to be all rainbows and lollipops between your livestock and this random stray.

I'm sorry if this sounds rude of me, but it needed to be said if you are resorting to tying dead animals to this dog's neck


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I always looked at shocking collars as a good way to save a dogs life. They need to have a real aversion to things they aren't supposed to mess with. Suppose they wander off and end up at a crotchety old guy's house and he has a rifle and some chickens, and you aren't there to say drop the chicken. With the newer units, once they have had a taste of the juice, you can use the tone feature in most instances. A shock collar can give dogs a genuine aversion to chickens, if you use it right. Any other method can at best get a dog to leave your chickens alone in your presence. A lot of it is genetics, some dogs will never bother chickens, some will continue to kill them even after being shocked. The tie something dead thing is seldom effective, the way most people employ it ends up being more reward than punishment. 

Back in the old days, before shock collars, people tied a fresh dead animal to a dogs collar or a piece of one, if they didn't want the dog to mess with that animal. The key was, the dog got snapped to the thing as they were being shoved into a barrel at the top of a steep hill. After the barrel ride, somebody turned them loose at the bottom, the idea being, this thing that rolled them down the hill now is hanging onto them and they run until it comes loose. The idea being to instill a fear of that animal, or it's scent, as something that can inflict much pain and confusion. In some cases the dog ended up carrying a dead animal around on it's collar for a while. People mistakenly equated this with the punishment, not realizing that rotting flesh is more of a reward than a punishment.I can imagine that this created an aversion to people with barrels as a side effect. With a shocking collar, you can hide in the window, they think the chicken bit them.


----------



## Jreed (Dec 24, 2014)

ShannonR said:


> The road to where is paved with good intentions?
> 
> Get rid of the dog, problem solved. It's ridiculous to bring home a stray, especially one of this breed and expect things to be all rainbows and lollipops between your livestock and this random stray.
> 
> I'm sorry if this sounds rude of me, but it needed to be said if you are resorting to tying dead animals to this dog's neck


I always keep a rescue terrier with my Hoard, a high drive rescue terrier and I have every animal that one can posses pretty much. It requires time, energy and supervision that is .... 

http://themongrolhoard.com/index.php/2017/01/17/terriers-and-chickens/


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

I am not getting rid of the dog without trying.


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

barnbilder said:


> ... a crotchety old guy's house and he has a rifle and some chickens...


That is me.




barnbilder said:


> The tie something dead thing is seldom effective, the way most people employ it ends up being more reward than punishment.


I am not most people.




Jreed said:


> It requires time, energy and supervision that is ....


This I have.

Jreed, From your link, I like the idea a creating her in the coop overnight.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

First, you must learn to cook good dog.


----------



## Jreed (Dec 24, 2014)

Studhauler said:


> That is me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good on you. I hunt with a excellent GSD that is well behaved around chickens and catches rats. Focusing the drive certainly can help. I always start with the maximum supervision aka the dog on a tether or leash or long line, and only ease up as the dog begins to heed verbal stimulus. I find this is easier than be lax and start with a dog that is misbeheaving


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Studhauler said:


> I am not getting rid of the dog without trying.



Good on you. Can't find the thumbs up smiley.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Studhauler said:


> I am not getting rid of the dog without trying.


By bringing home this dog, you have put all your bunnies and chickens in need of rescuing, as their lives are now in imminent danger and are likely to meet with a violent and untimely demise.

Hahaha. See how I took the rescue mentality and applied it elsewhere? By rescue logic, this is true, though


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

My FiL used this on a German Shepard one of his daughters brought home and it worked, he tied the dead chicken fairly close to the neck of the dog. Tight but not choking tight. If it was dragging the ground the dog could get at it. He left it until it rotted off (and of course no one wanted the dog anywhere close to them after a few days).
It worked on the dog I am speaking about, she never bothered chickens again. Does it work on every dog???? I don't know, I only have the one experience.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

A greman shephard is a working dog. If you don't give a working dog a job they will create one and frequently the job they choose is not one we want them to have.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Not sure exactly how we did it but my Pyrs killed several guineas when the Pyrs were still young. We made our displeasure known and kept them away from the rest till the Pyrs had a few more months on them and they never killed another thing.


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

Skamp said:


> First, you must learn to cook good dog.


I've had BBQ dog, outside of the Balboa Yacht Club; but prefer steak.

I compost the undesirable strays that come in the yard.


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

A German Shepherd IS NOT an LGD. I've seen them grab a pig behind the ears to hear him squeal. They are not livestock friendly, You brought the dog onto your property and it did what German Shepherds do. It was your choice, you made it. You chose the dog unfortunately, get rid of the dog, then replace the killed birds and animals....or not.


----------



## Jreed (Dec 24, 2014)

cpnkrunch said:


> A German Shepherd IS NOT an LGD. I've seen them grab a pig behind the ears to hear him squeal. They are not livestock friendly, You brought the dog onto your property and it did what German Shepherds do. It was your choice, you made it. You chose the dog unfortunately, get rid of the dog, then replace the killed birds and animals....or not.


DO you even read the thread ?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

It sounds like the dog had never been around farm animals,some proper training and it should be ok


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

Oregon1986 said:


> It sounds like the dog had never been around farm animals,some proper training and it should be ok


I think it was a kennel dog. I know she had been beaten. Her ears were scabbed over from fly bites, but now have fur growing on them. She is sharp as a tack, and learns fast. She knows the property lines and keeps other dogs out.


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

Jreed said:


> DO you even read the thread ?


Yep I read the thread, and I am talking from german shepherd versus livestock experience. I will shoot any one that gets close to my livestock. Perod, end of statement.


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

cpnkrunch said:


> A German Shepherd IS NOT an LGD. I've seen them grab a pig behind the ears to hear him squeal. They are not livestock friendly, You brought the dog onto your property and it did what German Shepherds do. It was your choice, you made it. You chose the dog unfortunately, get rid of the dog, then replace the killed birds and animals....or not.



Duh, that is why this is posted in the companion animal section.


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

As of today she is wearing a rabbit neckless. And is tied-up 24/7.


----------



## Jreed (Dec 24, 2014)

cpnkrunch said:


> Yep I read the thread, and I am talking from german shepherd versus livestock experience. I will shoot any one that gets close to my livestock. Perod, end of statement.


this one is not near your livestock


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Studhauler said:


> As of today she is wearing a rabbit neckless. And is tied-up 24/7.


Rabbit necklace is fine HOWEVER I'm not sure "tied up" is part of the answer - especially if its 24/7. If you're going to tie up a dog 24/7 just get rid of it.


----------



## Jreed (Dec 24, 2014)

go for an affordable e collar. the new tech is awesome 100 levels of stim tone and and vibration leaves the new gear nothing like a taser. It is easy to use and at lower stim levels in no way going to make a dog fearful like the old one level collars. Most smart dogs learn really fast too 

https://www.educatorcollars.com/educator-et-300-mini.html


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

mnn2501 said:


> Rabbit necklace is fine HOWEVER I'm not sure "tied up" is part of the answer


Just tied up until her punishment is over and I take the rabbit off.

Today, while I was at work, she ate the body of the rabbit. The head and one lucky rabbits foot are still attached to the collar. It was just a little bunny, two months old, and it was tied tight.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Sounds like an inhumane, to the dog, way to scent a beagle. 

Dunno how the bunny met it's demise.


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

Skamp said:


> Dunno how the bunny met it's demise.


The dog killed the bunny.


----------



## Bob Johnsun (May 21, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> The road to where is paved with good intentions?
> 
> Get rid of the dog, problem solved. It's ridiculous to bring home a stray, especially one of this breed and expect things to be all rainbows and lollipops between your livestock and this random stray.
> 
> I'm sorry if this sounds rude of me, but it needed to be said if you are resorting to tying dead animals to this dog's neck


I agree I tried with a chocolate lab and lost 19 guineas and two chickens . smart dog and good with my kids but was sneaky .


----------



## Bob Johnsun (May 21, 2017)

mnn2501 said:


> My FiL used this on a German Shepard one of his daughters brought home and it worked, he tied the dead chicken fairly close to the neck of the dog. Tight but not choking tight. If it was dragging the ground the dog could get at it. He left it until it rotted off (and of course no one wanted the dog anywhere close to them after a few days).
> It worked on the dog I am speaking about, she never bothered chickens again. Does it work on every dog???? I don't know, I only have the one experience.


I thought I was backwoods lol never heard this .


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Bob Johnsun said:


> I thought I was backwoods lol never heard this .


I have. I will admit to even trying it once, in my younger and stupider days. Let's just say it didn't work and that I still had to deal with my own dog when it was said and done.


----------



## Bob Johnsun (May 21, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> I have. I will admit to even trying it once, in my younger and stupider days. Let's just say it didn't work and that I still had to deal with my own dog when it was said and done.


So whatcha do with the stinky dog ?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

We don't talk about what happened to that awful dog. The problem was dealt with.


----------



## Bob Johnsun (May 21, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> We don't talk about what happened to that awful dog. The problem was dealt with.


Ummm gotcha I shot sneaky in the ass now she is back down the road chained up in someone's front yard . I noticed all there chickens and turkeys are going though .


----------



## Bob Johnsun (May 21, 2017)

Bob Johnsun said:


> Ummm gotcha I shot sneaky in the ass now she is back down the road chained up in someone's front yard . I noticed all there chickens and turkeys are going though .


Gone


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

You receive exactly what you will put up with in a dog.


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

Update...
She no longer chases my cat. In-fact, the cat will rubs against the dog, the cat once even head-butted the dog in the nose.  (I am not a cat lover, but a mouse hater.)

I tied her up when I go away to work, to the chicken coop on a ten foot lead for about a month, put her in her kennel at night. When I am home she stays by my side. She no longer kills, chases, hunts or bothers the chickens in any way. I have not let her run free when I am not home yet. It is my goal to let her run free 24/7 so she will keep the fox, coyote and neighbors dogs out of the yard. She stay on my property well enough and keeps the other dogs away already. 

I am still working on the rabbits with her.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Good news. But do be aware that relapses happen, usually soon after you decide you can trust such a dog... then they are back at it again.


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

Here is a picture of my dog ignoring the chickens, because I am there.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Glad it's working out for you. 

I use to feel like you do about shock collars but have been converted after training a couple of headstrong, prey driven dogs. Careful use of a shock collar at the right time there would be no you involved in the dog and chicken situation. Catch the dog in the process of going after or mauling the chicken, or whatever. Zap the dog, preferably without him even knowing you are there, just the dog, the chicken, and the zap. The dog learns it hurts to mess with chickens.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

We had a German Shepherd who liked to kill our Guineas for sport and food. I tried hanging one on his collar but that was just meals on wheels. Then I soaked a dead bird in HOT pepper juice for a couple days then hung that on his collar. He would chase the birds but never did bite one again. Ghost peppers and 5 gallons of water works good.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have found two German Shepard’s in the past several years. Both were older females, and both killed only one of my chickens. I yelled a solid NO, and actually hit them several times (not hard) with the dead bird, all the while yelling NO, NO, BAD DOG. Worked like a charm tho times.


----------

